# Image für 4MB MMC für gesucht



## Henri-1 (12 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Image für eine 4MB MMC, 6ES7 953-8LM11-0AA0 E-Stand 2

Hat zufälligerweise jemand eins?

Gruß

Heiner


----------



## benny_der_baer (12 Juni 2007)

hallo 

ich habe ein MCC 4mb hier zu liegen. 
was genau meinst du mit image (vom file system)?


----------



## Henri-1 (12 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ein Speicherabbild der MMC Karte.
Kannst du z.B. mit diesem Tool machen.

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/suwe/

Die hier wurde formatiert und ich hoffe ich kann sie damit wieder herstellen.

Gruß

Heiner


----------



## benny_der_baer (12 Juni 2007)

probiere ich gleich mal aus


----------



## Henri-1 (12 Juni 2007)

Funzt wieder,

besten Dank.

Heiner


----------



## benny_der_baer (12 Juni 2007)

no problemo


----------



## Lars123 (9 Juli 2007)

Moin, Moin

könnte mir evt jemand diese Image zusenden?


MfG


Lars


----------



## vollmi (9 Juli 2007)

Könnte man mit so einem Image auch ne normale MMC in einer S7 gangbar machen?

mfG René


----------



## maxi (9 Juli 2007)

Könnte mir jemand für Testzwecke mal ein 32MB Img zusenden?


----------



## benny_der_baer (9 Juli 2007)

also ich habe noch das image von der 4mb karte wenn Interesse besteht pm mit email adresse an mich


----------



## maxi (9 Juli 2007)

*Wie lässt sich den ein IMG eines USB Sticks ziehen?*

Hallo,

angeregt durch die MMC.

Wie kann ich den ein IMG eines USB Sticks ziehen und auch aufspielen?

Grüsse


----------



## benny_der_baer (9 Juli 2007)

unter linux ist es ganz einfach unter Windows keine Ahnung


----------



## maxi (9 Juli 2007)

Währe cool wenn man ein Image erstellen könnte das dann auch wirklich exakt jedes bit wirder da hin schriebt wo es vorher war.


----------



## TheTiger (13 Mai 2009)

Henri-1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Speicherabbild der MMC Karte.
> Kannst du z.B. mit diesem Tool machen.
> ...



Hallo
Das scheint ja ganz gut zu klappen, hat jemand vielleicht auch ein Image für ein 512kb MMC Karte??
Wäre echt super
Danke schon mal

Grüße
Tiger


----------



## dirknico (13 Mai 2009)

Gugst Du hier:

http://www.blaja.cz/index.php?option...d=23&Itemid=81


----------



## TheTiger (17 Mai 2009)

Das ist ja Super, vielen Dank für den Link dirknico, das hat super geklappt :s1:


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (17 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen..

Verstehe ich das richtig?? Ich geh zum "Geiz-ist-geil" laden, kauf mir eine ganz normale Mermory Card -sagen wir mal 2GB-, spiel ein 4Mb Image auf, verschenke dadurch zwar 1,996GB, aber spare ein paar hundert Euronen und das Ding läuft dann auch auf meiner S7????


----------



## Henri-1 (17 Mai 2009)

Nein, das geht nicht.

AFAIK gibt es auf den MMC's einen ROM Bereich, hier ist eine Grund Kennung eingetragen so das du auch aus einer 64KB Karten keine 4MB Karte machen kannst. Du kannst die Karte nur wieder in den Orginalzustand versetzen.
Die E-Nr. sollte auch die gleiche sein.

Gruß

Heiner


----------



## TheTiger (17 Mai 2009)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen..
> 
> Verstehe ich das richtig?? Ich geh zum "Geiz-ist-geil" laden, kauf mir eine ganz normale Mermory Card -sagen wir mal 2GB-, spiel ein 4Mb Image auf, verschenke dadurch zwar 1,996GB, aber spare ein paar hundert Euronen und das Ding läuft dann auch auf meiner S7????




Hallo
Ich hab das noch nicht ausprobiert, bei mir war es so das ich eine 512 kb MMC Original von Siemens hatte, nur leider mein Kollege meinte er müsste diese über den Normalen PC Formatieren... 

Wie das jetzt mit eine Normalen Karte ist, weis ich nicht, aber ich würde mal sagen das das nicht geht, das Siemens die Karten auch Hardware mäsig so herstellt das man die nicht so einfach "Kopieren" kann.

Grüße
TheTiger
PS. solltest du das Testen, dann sag mir doch bitte bescheid wie es gelaufen ist, würde mich interesieren :-D


----------



## oid (17 Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich suche auch verzweifelt ein Image für eine 4MB-MMC. Die Karte ist die selbe wie die des Thread-Erstellers (6ES7 953-8LM11-0AA0 E-Stand 2).

Grüße
Stephan


----------



## volker (17 Juni 2009)

http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/SPS/Tools/MMC-Tool/dirindex.php


----------



## oid (17 Juni 2009)

Japp, vorhin auch schon drauf gestoßen. Hat super geklappt, danke.


P.S.: Das Tool am besten als Admin ausführen, sonst gibt´s ne Fehlermeldung beim lesen/schreiben (zumindest bei mir).


----------



## Dr.Plato (14 Dezember 2009)

Um nicht einen eigenen Threat aufzumachen: ich habe neulich von einer Siemens 4MB MMC (4MB_6ES79538LM20-0AA0) ein Image gemacht (mit S7ImgRD). Das Image war eta 64MB groß....

Danach hab ich die MMC mit dem PC formatiert. Nach dem Formatieren hat der PC die Kartengröße mit 14MB angezeigt...

was soll ich mir da für einen Reim drauf machen? Wie groß ist die Karte nun wirklich?



Aja, danach wieder das Image zurückgespielt und alles lief wieder ok.


----------



## Henri-1 (14 Dezember 2009)

*MMC Kartengröße*

Hallochen,

die MMC Karten sind, AFAIK, alle 16 MB groß und werden auf die angebebene Größe herunterformatiert.

Gruß


----------



## Dr.Plato (14 Dezember 2009)

heißt das, man könnte theoretisch eine "128kb" Karte nehmen und mit einem Leer-Image einer 4MB Karte "upgraden"?


----------



## Henri-1 (14 Dezember 2009)

Nein, 
wie schon in einem frühern Beitrag beschrieben, 
gibt es auf den MMC's einen ROM Bereich, hier dürfte eine Grundkennung eingetragen sein, so das du auch aus einer 64KB Karten keine 4MB Karte machen kannst. Du kannst die Karte nur wieder in den Orginalzustand versetzen.

Gruß

Heiner


----------



## DR. NO (13 August 2010)

*Hallo ihr,*

ich bräuchte dringend ein Image für eine MMC Card mit der Bestellnummer 6ES7953-8LM20-0AA0 E-Stand 1. Wär super, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## IBFS (13 August 2010)

DR. NO schrieb:


> ich bräuchte dringend ein Image für eine MMC Card mit der Bestellnummer 6ES7953-8LM20-0AA0 E-Stand 1. Wär super, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.


 
EINMALPOSTER und dann das Wort DRINGEND kann ich eigentlich garnicht leiden.

Wie hast du denn das geschafft?


Frank


----------



## DR. NO (13 August 2010)

*Dachte ich mir,*

dass eine nette Antwort auf meine Bitte kommt. Versteh dich auch voll und ganz, wär trotzdem nett, wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.
Ich habe das gar nicht geschafft, war wohl eher mein Kollege, der nachdem die Karte in einer F-CPU war und anschließend in einer Standard-CPU betrieben werden sollte nicht einfach nur in unserem Prommer gelöscht, sondern gleich mal mit seinem Kartenleser formatiert hat. Jetzt haben wir natürlich nicht mehr viel von unserer Karte. Deshalb bräuchte ich dringend (ich hoffe ich darf den Begriff als Zweimal-Poster verwenden) ein Image der Karte. Hab auch schon in sämtlichen Foren gesucht, bin jedoch leider zu dieser Karte noch nicht fündig geworden. Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 August 2010)

volker schrieb:


> http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/SPS/Tools/MMC-Tool/dirindex.php


warst du dort schon?


----------



## DR. NO (14 August 2010)

*Hey Danke für deine Antwort,*

ja hab ich schon mal geschaut, aber leider ist für die Karte, die ich habe kein Image dabei. Hab mir mal das von der anderen 4 MB Karte gezogen, hat aber mit dem Programm, dass in dem Beitrag angegeben ist, nicht funktioniert. Weiß auch nicht, ob das dann was ausmacht, wenn die Karte eine andere Siemens Nummer hat. Wenn nicht, wärs nett wenn ihr mir nochmal bescheid gebt.Schon mal Dankeschön für eure Antworten.


----------



## Henri-1 (14 August 2010)

Hallo,
die Siemens-Nnr. und der E-Stand müssen AFAIK identisch sein.

Gruß

Heiner


----------



## DR. NO (15 August 2010)

*Hmm,*

das habe ich mir leider schon gedacht. Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## gravieren (15 August 2010)

Hi

Das bedutet möglicherweise, daß du dir eine neue MMC kaufen mußt.   :shock:


Dann hast du die Möglichkeit, ein Image zu machen und uns zur Verfügung zu stellen.  


Mal schauen, ob du das tust.


----------



## IBFS (15 August 2010)

DR. NO schrieb:


> ja hab ich schon mal geschaut, aber leider ist für die Karte, die ich habe kein Image dabei. Hab mir mal das von der anderen 4 MB Karte gezogen, hat aber mit dem Programm, dass in dem Beitrag angegeben ist, nicht funktioniert. Weiß auch nicht, ob das dann was ausmacht, wenn die Karte eine andere Siemens Nummer hat. Wenn nicht, wärs nett wenn ihr mir nochmal bescheid gebt.Schon mal Dankeschön für eure Antworten.


 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=275935&postcount=1

Ihr ist die Lösung. Die Privatrechnung kannst du ja dann gleich an deinen
Kollegen weiterreichen. Denn einen exakt passenden E-Stand zu bekommen 
dürfte, außer bei SIEMENS, schwer zu bekommen sein. 

Frank


----------



## DR. NO (16 August 2010)

*Ist lieb gemeint,*

hab aber nicht vor eine bzw. zwei neue Karten zu kaufen. Vielleicht hat ja doch jemand ne Karte von der er mir einfach mal ein Image ziehen könnte. Wär schön von euch zu hören.


----------



## thomass5 (16 August 2010)

DR. NO schrieb:


> ich bräuchte dringend ein Image für eine MMC Card mit der Bestellnummer 6ES7953-8LM20-0AA0 E-Stand 1. Wär super, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.


Ich hab hier eine gleiche Karte.Mal schauen, ob mit W7 ein Image gelingt.
Thomas


----------



## DR. NO (16 August 2010)

*Hey,*

das ist echt schon mal super nett von dir!


----------



## thomass5 (16 August 2010)

... hab mit den diversen Versionen des Tools und W7 und XP mal ein Image der Karte versucht zu machen. Waren alle unterschiedlich groß von 200kB bis 400 kB. Das auf Lischis Seite zu findende Image ist 16 MB. Werds an einem anderen Rechner noch versuchen.
Thomas
Edit: ... anderer Rechner, anderer Cardreader : 64MB


----------



## volker (17 August 2010)

sollte es gelingen mit dem image die karte wiederzubeleben, lasst mir mal das image zukommen. dann leg ichs auf meine hp


----------



## thomass5 (17 August 2010)

@ DR.NO PN mit email-Adresse von Dir und ich kanns Dir mal senden.

Thomas


----------



## schmidtchen_ (22 August 2011)

*Image für defekte Projektierung MMC*

Zwar wieder etwas später, aber:
Wenn eine Projektierung auf der MMC gelöscht werden soll, geht das mit einem ganz normalen HEX Editor:
Einfach nach Byte 200 mit 00 auffüllen. Am Schluss ist die Kennung ist read-only, d.h. man bekommt eine Fehlermeldung am Schluss oder man läßt die letzten 132k einfach weg.

Dann ist definitiv das komplette Programm weg....


----------



## Masticore666 (9 September 2011)

*Image 4M*

Hey leute, 
könnte mir jemand das oben genannte oder ein anderes 4mb Image zuschicken brauche es dringend für meine Siemens MMC 4MB.
6ES77953-8LM20-0AA0

Und am besten noch nen Link für nen geeingetes Tool zum drauf spielen wär genial.


----------



## vita-2002 (9 September 2011)

Brauche dein E-Mail


----------



## JensCS (1 November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen
jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt.
Die gebrauchte 4 MB MMC Karte, die ich für mein Technikerprojekt bekommen habe ist wohl vorher mal in unwissenden Händen gewesen.
Die Bestellnummer ist 6ES7953-8LM11-0AA0
Hat jemand von euch ein Image von dieser Karte?
Ein 2 MB Image konnte ich schon auf die Karte spielen aber ich brauche leider ne Menge Speicherplatz wegen S7WEB2PLC.
Falls jemand das Image haben sollte, dann wäre es super, wenn er es an folgende Adresse schicken könnte.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus
Jens


----------



## Henri-1 (1 November 2012)

Hallo Jens,

gib mal noch bitte den ES Stand an.

Gruß


Heiner


----------



## JensCS (1 November 2012)

Hallo Heiner
wie finde ich denn den ES Stand heraus?
Auf meiner Karte ist zusätzlich zu der Bestellnummer noch eine Nummer eingelasert:
E1S C-S5K59347
Mehr Informationen habe ich leider nicht.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Henri-1 (1 November 2012)

Hallo Jens,

schau mal hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

oder hast Du die ohne:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Siemens-Sim...W%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=160874926771&ps=54


Gruß

Heiner


----------



## JensCS (1 November 2012)

Hallo
ich habe die ohne.
Hier ist ein Bild von meiner Karte.
Ich habe zwischendurch auf einer anderen 128k Karte auch den ES Stand gesehen, aber bei mir gibt es den ja nicht


----------



## JensCS (3 November 2012)

Hallo
Die Karte funktioniert mittlerweile wieder.
Tausend Dank an Lischis-home


----------



## ak1976 (15 November 2013)

Hallo, ich habe eine defekte Karte 6ES7953-8LM20-0AA0 und benötige ein Image. Hast du das Image noch?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## vita-2002 (15 November 2013)

Brauche dein E-Mail


----------



## The Big B. (27 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

benötige das Image einer 4MB 6ES7953-8LM20-0AA0 E-Stand:01. 
Kann mir das jemand an Techniker.SPS@gmx.de mailen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## thomass5 (27 Februar 2014)

...frühestens nächsten Dienstag komme ich zur Karte... Wenn du dann noch Bedarf hast erinner mich bitte nochmal.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------

